# Driving Drafts Horses



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone here do hitching with their drafts? I just recently started this year and I LOVE IT!!! I even got a 4th out of 8 youths in my first ever cart class! And i'm already driving a friend's team. I was just hoping there were others out there who enjoy it to and if so share some stories!


----------



## PaintedBrat (Dec 12, 2009)

My daughter and I drive Percherons. She shows hers on her Highschool team and recieved a silver medal for her district this past year and went to the state competition. I drive mine for pleasure and weddings around town.
I was pleased to see so many High schoolers driving in the shows, but I was wondering why they all drive ponies and miniature horses. Everytime my daughter would enter the arena everyone would just stare like they had never seen a draft before.


----------



## lillie (Oct 26, 2009)

i would like to see and learn more on the forum about working with draught horses too. i do think it seems to be a much more common thing in the usa than in uk. would love to see photos and hear stories.


----------



## Draftgirl17 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yeah i know what you mean about people looking. Whats even better is when you show a horse bigger than you. I am only like 4'11'' and i show my haffies and i will be showing percherons and maybe a belgian this year for a family friend which should def. include driving so it'll def. turn some heads lol. I'm excited to hear there are others out there in it. I think driving is so much fun. I would love to post some photos after this summer. I didn't realize its not as popular in other places. I've found here there are not TOO many drafts, there are a signifcant amount but not a huge amount. And i think others sharing stories would be WONDERFUL. and congrats to your daughter paintedbrat thats awesome. I wish my school had a team for that stuff but sadly no : / oh well its stil fun to get out there and do it!


----------



## PaintedBrat (Dec 12, 2009)

lillie said:


> i would like to see and learn more on the forum about working with draught horses too. i do think it seems to be a much more common thing in the usa than in uk. would love to see photos and hear stories.


 
we have quite a few photos as well as vidieos if you would like to see them.


----------



## PaintedBrat (Dec 12, 2009)

Draftgirl17 said:


> Yeah i know what you mean about people looking. Whats even better is when you show a horse bigger than you. I am only like 4'11'' and i show my haffies and i will be showing percherons and maybe a belgian this year for a family friend which should def. include driving so it'll def. turn some heads lol. I'm excited to hear there are others out there in it. I think driving is so much fun. I would love to post some photos after this summer. I didn't realize its not as popular in other places. I've found here there are not TOO many drafts, there are a signifcant amount but not a huge amount. And i think others sharing stories would be WONDERFUL. and congrats to your daughter paintedbrat thats awesome. I wish my school had a team for that stuff but sadly no : / oh well its stil fun to get out there and do it!


 
my mom and i share this account. This is the daughter.
Yea, it took a long time before our districet would let us have a team. They finaly got cowed into it becuse one staff member realy fought for it. They realy didnt want us to have one becuse it"couldnt earn the school money or bragging rights" and they seemed to think it was more dangeros then football...i've seen more broken skulls and limbs on a highschool football player then i have on any equestrian.


----------

